

Show HN: CloudPyPI – A PyPI Compatible Server on Google Cloud Platform - soofaloofa
https://github.com/vendasta/cloudpypi

======
stephendicato
Looks interesting! Can you explain why you built this? How does it differ from
running your own PyPI mirror?

The code looks clean and concise.

